# Freestyle weekend



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Got back from the Freestyle event in Tulsa (OK). Alice earned her Sassy Senior Novice (second level) title. Yesterday was good, but today she was spot-on and the only real boo boos were mine (though everyone said they didn't notice them). So, if I can remember everything, my baby Al (now 9 years old) is now Vision Practical Magick, ASCA & AKC CDX, RE, RL-1 (award of excellence), STD-s,d,c, PT, JHD, HTAD-1, W-FD/MF, W-FD/HTM, W-SSFD/MF, W-SSFD/MFX. She's a good girl! Yesterday we also won "Best Use of Prop" and today "Most Inspirational Senior"


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> Got back from the Freestyle event in Tulsa (OK). Alice earned her Sassy Senior Novice (second level) title. Yesterday was good, but today she was spot-on and the only real boo boos were mine (though everyone said they didn't notice them). So, if I can remember everything, my baby Al (now 9 years old) is now Vision Practical Magick, ASCA & AKC CDX, RE, RL-1 (award of excellence), STD-s,d,c, PT, JHD, HTAD-1, W-FD/MF, W-FD/HTM, W-SSFD/MF, W-SSFD/MFX. She's a good girl! Yesterday we also won "Best Use of Prop" and today "Most Inspirational Senior"


Since I know nothing about freestyle, not gonna say much except congratulations to Alice. It's nice to have a pleasant week-end as doG knows there's a lot of the other kind in any kind of trialing.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

wvasko said:


> Since I know nothing about freestyle, not gonna say much except congratulations to Alice. It's nice to have a pleasant week-end as doG knows there's a lot of the other kind in any kind of trialing.


Thanks. I think any weekend with Freestylers is pleasant, but having a good performance makes it even better. I know that we are at the point now where things will get a lot tougher, and my dog is going to have to have more-varied and more difficult moves. I haven't even started teaching her to work in the back position (behind me) and that's required in intermediate.


----------

